# couple of birdies on the reservoir...



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

male tufted duck...









male gadwall (never seen one before lol)...









and a really cute Canada gosling...


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Avyron said:


> male tufted duck...
> image


That made me laugh so much hahaha, never seen these before he's so cool:2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome photo's Hayley :2thumb::no1:


----------

